# Its me again!!! - living costs



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys

Having recently read the latest response to ' how much do I need to live ' I take heart in one definition that what you spend in the UK will be enough to support you in Cyprus

But for further clarification, taking house purchase costs out of the equation, we have left a regular monthly income of 2300 euros net

In the UK we cover our costs with 1500 euros per month, thus leaving 800 euros to spend on going out

Is this sufficient ' to live the dream'

Regards

hotshop

xxxxxx:juggle::clap2:


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Having recently read the latest response to ' how much do I need to live ' I take heart in one definition that what you spend in the UK will be enough to support you in Cyprus
> 
> ...


It had better be! We have less than that and we are here!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You can live like royalty on that amount


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You can live like royalty on that amount


Can I clean her house for her when we come over?

On about cost of living - Cyprusbill is often mentioned which I found for Electric and water costs good but found if you whack in cost of living in Cyprus you get the best info - oh and of course this site.

Jim


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

Still two stars!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I must be honesxt when I was over end 2009 i thought things were much much more expensive than the uk

Things that I pay 2 pounds for in the uk are like 5 euros in cyprus !!!!!!

I think you have to be careful where u shop for def !!


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

philly said:


> I must be honesxt when I was over end 2009 i thought things were much much more expensive than the uk
> 
> Things that I pay 2 pounds for in the uk are like 5 euros in cyprus !!!!!!
> 
> I think you have to be careful where u shop for def !!


Hi All
Thought it about time I started posting again. Obviously a British thing, but there appears to be a constant stream of price comparisons, especially as relates to food. We were over in November checking on the progress of our villa and visiting friends, but apart from the exchange rate things weren't a great deal more expensive. People seem to forget as well that we didn't do that well, pound for pound, against the Cypriat Pound!
We found food at the smaller shops and markets, especially fresh produce was comparible if not cheaper than UK prices. Where else, but in the villages do you get told to sit down, be given a cup of tea and a biscuit when you're only going in for a loaf of bread! 
If you want British produce then logically you have to pay more. Fuel and utility charges are way cheaper than here and what price all that wonderful sunshine.
We're just frustrated in the recent loss of equity in our house otherwise we'd be over there 'in a shot'. Meantime we have high utility bills, income tax and fuel prices at £1.16p a litre and rising AND its 'blooming' raining.
Kind regards to all Chris


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep you re right Chris, we have delayed and delayed our move but in fact its getting worse so we have decided now is the time and hopefully arriving end of March we will have floor to ceiling sunshine for 6 months or more )))))

x


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the goods and prices in the new 'Discount 10' shops in Eastern Cyprus? Run by ex-Pats they have a wide selection of e.g. UK brands and while it is early days yet my wife and I can save on about half of our regular month;y groceries and we are able to shop around for best value for the rest and end up paying no more for our shopping than we used to in the UK. Shop around folks and keep the wolf from the door.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Is there one of these near the Pafos area for future ref ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Is there one of these near the Pafos area for future ref ?


Phil there are UK discount in the Paphos area as well and we use them for anything we can. There are at least 3 such shops in Paphos now.
Even the cypriots have discovered them and use them for certain things.
However they do only have limited stocks and for a more comprehensive shopping trip you still need the big supermarkets, and don't forget Lidls are building here so that will also make a huge difference to our shopping bills.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

adamgard said:


> Has anyone noticed the goods and prices in the new 'Discount 10' shops in Eastern Cyprus? Run by ex-Pats they have a wide selection of e.g. UK brands and while it is early days yet my wife and I can save on about half of our regular month;y groceries and we are able to shop around for best value for the rest and end up paying no more for our shopping than we used to in the UK. Shop around folks and keep the wolf from the door.


There has been a Discount 10 shops in the Larnaca area, near Orphanides for over 18 months, IIRC. More have opened recently near African Safari and in Pervolia. They are aimed at Brits and carry favourite Brit ranges. Sometimes the goods have short sell-by dates and sometimes ranges are more expensive. But then other prices are excellent. I think its like everything, you need to know your prices and shop around. 

Another shop to watch is Elomas. There's one near Carrefour, another near the Law Courts and another on the road from Kamares to the motorway. They've recently had Haagen Daas Ice cream at 2.50 Euros a pot. They often do chocolates cheap. Like Discount 10 some of their ranges are very good and some are not so competitive.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Phil there are UK discount in the Paphos area as well and we use them for anything we can. There are at least 3 such shops in Paphos now.
> Even the cypriots have discovered them and use them for certain things.
> However they do only have limited stocks and for a more comprehensive shopping trip you still need the big supermarkets, and don't forget Lidls are building here so that will also make a huge difference to our shopping bills.
> 
> Veronica


Excellent thanks for the info


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

philly said:


> Is there one of these near the Pafos area for future ref ?



I will ask one of the directors next time I see him for you; ditto for Nicosia and Limassol. 

BTW, for those who haven't found out yet, the meals at IKEA are worth travelling for and very easy on the budget.


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

*Discount 10 shops*



philly said:


> Is there one of these near the Pafos area for future ref ?


I checked your query out with Peter Garland, one of the directors, and he advises me that their shops operate in the East of the island - at present two in Larnaca, and one each in Kiti/Pervolia, Oroklini and Ormedia. One is due to open in Protaras this month and consideration is being given to the possibility of opening one in Nicosia but Paphos is not on their radar at this time.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Shame about Paphos (


----------

